# Ice/winter temp warning - disable?



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

The Atlas beeps and displays a warning when the outside temperature is near or below freezing. Is there anyway to turn this off? During winter, I don?t need a reminder that it is cold.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Atlas123 said:


> The Atlas beeps and displays a warning when the outside temperature is near or below freezing. Is there anyway to turn this off? During winter, I don?t need a reminder that it is cold.



The function of the warning is to advise that the road conditions are now susceptible to ice (black ice) not to let you know that it is cold outside.

You cannot turn this feature off unless someone other than a dealer can disable it. I would dare say, that to avoid litigation this is something a dealer will not disable.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Atlas123 said:


> The Atlas beeps and displays a warning when the outside temperature is near or below freezing. Is there anyway to turn this off? During winter, I don?t need a reminder that it is cold.


Anyone that has had the VW system before for just winter cycle knows it is not a problem. I think most don't understand how it works.

Did you know that it only beeps if the temperature passes into the range while you are driving? Did you know that you can go for months in the winter and it will never beep?


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Maybe through VCDS? Totally agree, I don't need a reminder that it's cold. There's a temp readout at all times.

We did without this information for about 100 years of motoring.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

It is standard on all European cars. Warning is not there to tell you it is cold, but to warn you that temperature is cold enough for black ice to form. Temperature near surface is lower then few feet above. Black ice can form when temperature is as high as 40 degrees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

edyvw said:


> It is standard on all European cars. Warning is not there to tell you it is cold, but to warn you that temperature is cold enough for black ice to form. Temperature near surface is lower then few feet above. Black ice can form when temperature is as high as 40 degrees.


I know why it says it ? I don?t need a reminder that it?s cold and that could lead to black ice.


----------



## TeamAtlas (Oct 17, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> I know why it says it ? I don?t need a reminder that it?s cold and that could lead to black ice.


Ditto.


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

All my VW's and even my Cruze did this. I doubt there is anything you can do to turn it off. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Atlas123 said:


> I know why it says it ? I don?t need a reminder that it?s cold and that could lead to black ice.


Agree, for you. 
However, 99% of buyers of vehicles have no clue about that. Everything is dumbed down for consumers. As Jeremy Clarkson said about first Cadillac CTS: why they put that annoying sound when doors are open? I know they are, there is big f..... gap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Old old thread but you can turn it off via VCDS or OBDeleven.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Atlas123 said:


> I know why it says it ? I don?t need a reminder that it?s cold and that could lead to black ice.


News Flash: As you are traveling, the temperature outside can vary and drop into the black ice range. It appears VW and the vehicle are much smarter than you.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

zimmie2652 said:


> Old old thread but you can turn it off via VCDS or OBDeleven.


Just a reminder. The tone only happens when and if the temperature moves into the range. If you start the vehicle when 35 F outside no tone.


----------



## howieomfg (2 mo ago)

VW does some very very annoying and UNSAFE things. They put in a stupidly loud chiming warning when the Temp is 4 degrees. That no one needs . (Good god, if we live in a winter climate .... We know when black ice forms. and it doesn't form every time its less than 4 degrees ..lol )

Yet they have completely removed the ability to dim your UNSAFE overly bright dash lights with a simple rotary knob.
In fact in the new VW's you can't dim them at all (during the day time unless the computer thinks it's night time )
After going thru 10 menu items in an overly bright Center screen you are now blinded even further only to discover the "Panel / Dash Lighting" scroll bar DOES NOTHING .

I test drove a new GTI at 4 pm on a cloudy day and was so blinded by the dash and centre screen that I took the car back and went and bought something else.
In it , If you turn off the UNSAFE overly bright centre screen to get rid of the blinding light , the stereo turns off too. So you have one choice.. be blinded by a glaring Computer screen or do NOT BUY THE CAR. That's your only choice. ALL basic controls are now within that stupid blinding screen.

Instead of getting overly clever with cockpit controls, here's a thought. Go back to the standard control switches in the cockpit until you can master the basics like making a car that doesn't blow headlight and tail lamp bulbs all the time . It's 2023 for Gods sake.


----------

